# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Wrdet ihr an eurer Uni als Assi anfangen?

## jan_mediklin

Die Frage steht ja schon im Titel.
Wie haltet ihr es denn mit eurer Alma mater. Knntet ihr euch vorstellen, auch dort als Assistenzzahnarzt anzufangen? Oder wre dieser Wechsel der Seiten undenkbar?

----------


## baugruen

im leben nicht. selbst fr 1000 euro mehr. never. 
hast du da bock drauf?

----------


## jan_mediklin

Na ja, so schlecht finde ich die Vorstellung nicht. Man hat halt bekannte Leute um sich herum, kann was lernen und verdient ganz gut. Fr mich gibt es deshalb kaum Grnde, die dagegen sprechen.

----------


## Salzi19

Wie willst du denn da was lernen? Die paar Stunden eigene Behandlung pro Woche sind lcherlich, die andere Zeit bist du ja dann mit Forschung/Lehre und Studenten rumkommandieren beschftigt....auerdem, wie willst du jemanden was beibringen, was du selbst (noch) nicht kannst?

----------


## baugruen

> Wie willst du denn da was lernen? Die paar Stunden eigene Behandlung pro Woche sind lcherlich, die andere Zeit bist du ja dann mit Forschung/Lehre und Studenten rumkommandieren beschftigt....auerdem, wie willst du jemanden was beibringen, was du selbst (noch) nicht kannst?


mein reden! bei uns kommt es manchmal sogar vor, dass studenten, die gerade erst ihr examen in der tasche haben, assistent im klinischen kurs werden...

----------

